# Frameworks um Java Anwendung als (Windows) Dienst / Service laufen lassen



## Thomas Darimont (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wie registriert ihr eure Java Anwendung als Windows Dienst?
Bisher habe ich öfters Tomcat mittels der beiliegenden TomcatService.exe als Windows-Dienst eingerichtet.

Da ich das mittlerweile doch relativ umständlich finde, habe ich mich mal auf die Suche nach entsprechenden Alternativen gemacht.

Bisher gefallen mir JSW (java Service Wrapper) bzw. YAJSW (Yet Another Java Service Wrapper) am besten.

Siehe:
YAJSW:
http://yajsw.sourceforge.net/

JSW:
http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.com/doc/english/introduction.html


Gruß Tom


----------

